

EBay fraudster fined £5,000  - Gesiggie
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/online/e-business/news/index.cfm?newsid=20977

======
Powerscroft
Indeed, but did you know it was illegal to get your mates to bid to get the
ball rolling?

------
Gesiggie
I bet he is not the only one!

